# Coolmax SATA USB problems



## blah44 (May 19, 2015)

Anyone use one of these -
http://www.coolmaxusa.com/productDe...view&subcategory=converter&category=converter

I plug it in (hard drive first, then power, then power on, then USB to host) and FreeBSD definitely sees it. I get ugen and da0 devices. But it claims 1mb/s transfers, and anytime iI try to read or write to the device it comes back as not configured or unsupported.

Does it need a special driver? Is the hard drive itself having problems?


----------



## diizzy (May 23, 2015)

Please post `dmesg` and/or /var/log/messages
//Danne


----------

